# Seitenwand für's 600T mit Fenster nachbestellen?



## DieChaplinMelone (26. Februar 2011)

*Seitenwand für's 600T mit Fenster nachbestellen?*

Hallihallo!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das Corsair Graphite 600T gekauft und muss sagen, ein wirklich klasse Tower!!
Nur das tolle Kabelmanagement sieht man natürlich nicht. Und wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, eine Seitenteil mit Fenster nachzubestellen.
Danke für Tipps, Hilfe oder Information!

ps.: Noch einmal vielen Dank dem Corsair-Team für die Hilfe bei der RMA des AX750! Hat klasse funktioniert!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Seitenwand für's 600T mit Fenster nachbestellen?*

Danke für das Feedback 

derzeit kann man es so nicht direkt nachbestellen, wir arbeiten daran eine Verfügbarkeit herzustellen, ich kann derzeit aber mangels Informationen hier nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (8. März 2011)

*AW: Seitenwand für's 600T mit Fenster nachbestellen?*

Gibt's eine Möglichkeit, Informationen zum Seitenteil zubekommen, wenn es verfügbar ist? Denn das würde mich schon interessieren.
Und ich habe noch einmal eine Frage: Ich habe mir eine Corsair H50 gekauft (klasse CPU-Kühler, ganz nebenbei!) und wollte mal Fragen, welcher Hersteller den beiliegenden Lüfter gebaut hat.
Gibt's dazu Informationen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. März 2011)

*AW: Seitenwand für's 600T mit Fenster nachbestellen?*

Informationen zum Lüfterhersteller liegen mit nicht vor. Bezüglich der Informationen zum Seitenteil - einfach mal CSGEUROPE@Corsair.com anfragen oder aber meinen Blog verfolgen, aktuelles poste ich dort regelmäßig


----------

